# star polyps



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Yesterday i bought my first coral..after a lot of reading i went with the star polyp. When i got home with it all of its tenticles were in and all that was visible was the purple underneath. After a long period of adding tank water i put it in the tank. I have just put it onto the sand for the moment as i didnt want to fiddle about with it at first. Now all of its tenticles are out and it seems very happy on the sand. Should i move it to a rock?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the actual polyp is in the sand??? Yes move it to the rock


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

If you'd like it to spread amongst your rocks then yea move it to rocks, if your plan is to frag it easily, it will grow across your substrate, though IMO looks better on the rocks.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

is it a pulsing coral? the type that flexes like a hand opening and closing? im trying to learn all about this stuff myself.... pics?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Green xenia i think it is called ..i have attached a pic but my camera is really pants...time for a new one me thinks. While i have posted the pic..if you look at the coral there is a bare piece at the front...should i try to remove this piece or leave it and hope it grows back?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Arlene, leave the bare patch alone. Correct me if i'm wrong, but it looks like it's either starting to send out new polyps or somehow they got damaged and are regrowing. It doesn't look "dying" in anyway so it should be fine.


----------



## YoFishboy (Mar 24, 2006)

That is a green star polyp -Pachyclavularia species - hardy, likes good current and medium light. The "bare" spot will likely open up in a few days. When they are happy and healthy, they spread fairly quick. It is a very good choice for a first coral! There is a variety that has even longer, richer green 'fingers" - a little harder to find and a little pricier, but very spectacular looking.....I also have a "white" variety......enjoy!


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

What is the white variety called..are they just white star polyps?..id really like the white ones.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Their are many variants of GSP and pulsing xenia, my GSP is more longer tentacles. GSP can be iffy, either it will love you or hate you, one or the other. It took about a week for mine to fully open up everywhere....


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I would also like to have a Kenya Tree do you think this would be ok for my next coral?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

When the star polyps were on the sand they were fully opened and were like that for a couple of days..then i moved them onto a rock and slowly they all closed up..only leaving a few open here and there. Now they are all closed and have been for over a day. They endured the travel and the move to a new tank and coped fine so i cant see the move from sand to a rock causing them this much grief..im tempted to put them back on the sand. It looks like their tenticles are withering and turning brown. They are half way up in the tank and not situated right in the airflow but to the side of it. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Arlene said:


> I would also like to have a Kenya Tree do you think this would be ok for my next coral?


Sure....Great Beginners Coral. How many do you want?  I have them coming out my ears. While Xenia multiplies and spreads over the whole tank the Kenya Tree's are dropping Daughters all over the place.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Arlene said:


> When the star polyps were on the sand they were fully opened and were like that for a couple of days..then i moved them onto a rock and slowly they all closed up..only leaving a few open here and there. Now they are all closed and have been for over a day. They endured the travel and the move to a new tank and coped fine so i cant see the move from sand to a rock causing them this much grief..im tempted to put them back on the sand. It looks like their tenticles are withering and turning brown. They are half way up in the tank and not situated right in the airflow but to the side of it.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Give them more time. They will open up. They like light so being closer to it should not be any problem. Just be ready for that rock to be covered with them in 6 months or so.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Thanx...I needed to hear that, i thought maybe they just needed time...as for the kenya trees i dont think they would like being shipped to Scotland too much lol...but thnx for the offer!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i bet they would like to be shipped to atlanta though, hint hint, wink wink. let me know keri


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> i bet they would like to be shipped to atlanta though, hint hint, wink wink. let me know keri


I'd be glad to share with ya LD. Got anything to trade? We could do a Thermos exchange or something.

And could probably ship Priority Mail and get it in 2 days max.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i dont really have much to trade, but i do have some money, and some tahitian moon sand. (bout 60 lbs) willing to buy them though... what would you want in trade? (cookies??)


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I know you don't have much to trade....with you Just getting started.....Don't need/want much. Just thought I'd ask what you had. Would make it more cost effective if you covered shipping "something" in a thermos to me and I covered shipping back to you. I don't want any $$$ from you for a Kenya tree or 2.  PM me and we'll work out something.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry if this is a little off topic but I was wondering if i could have some corals with my lighting. 
I have a 55 gallon tank with dual 40w florecents and dual 26w T-5 florecents.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep, there are plenty of corals that could live under those low light conditions, such as mushrooms, some leathers, candy cane corals, xenia, kenya tree, and possibly some star polyps if they are up high on your rockwork.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Are any of these corals low maintananence and how long should I wait to put some in??


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

mushrooms are probably easier to take care of than fish, but low "maintenance" corals are hard to come by. They definately need water changes low nitrates and proper pH, alk, and calc.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

you could keep aiptisia corals easily :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> you could keep aiptisia corals easily :lol:


speaking from a noobs point of view, thats not funny... i felt like a real twit asking my lfs if they sell aiptisia. lol  newb, you dont want that, mala is a smart alec.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMFAO! :lol: 

rofl. Did you go ask them that after i posted about that in the Drs F & S frag swap thing? lol


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no i was just kiddin, im not that stupid... but i do think some people are, so play nice... i do realize how confusing all this crap can be.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Would you recomend any Corals with my Bioload now:?:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no, not with two tangs and a foxface in a 55 gallon. First sort out your issue with overstocking, then think about corals


----------

